# problem with openvswitch



## andreyw78 (Oct 3, 2018)

I am having some problems using openvswitch on freeBSD 11.2
When I restart ovsdb-server again, settings are not saving.
error in log:

```
2018-09-28T13:33:24Z|00003|ovsdb_server|INFO|referential integrity violation: Table Port column interfaces row 00a824c6-0000-0008-ffff-e53000007fff references nonexistent row 93337f30-ce0c-40f4-81e4-f6c4c72d8548 in table Interface.
2018-09-28T13:33:24Z|00004|ovsdb_server|INFO|constraint violation: transaction causes "Open_vSwitch" table to contain 2 rows, greater than the schema-defined limit of 1 row(s)
2018-09-28T13:33:24Z|00005|ovsdb_server|INFO|constraint violation: transaction causes "Open_vSwitch" table to contain 2 rows, greater than the schema-defined limit of 1 row(s)
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2018)

It looks like the table it uses to store the settings got corrupted and now contains some data that shouldn't be there. I don't use OpenvSwitch so I'm not familiar what it uses for a database backend. But I would stop the service, clear the database and try and start with a fresh, empty database.


----------



## beran (May 21, 2019)

I have the same problem with Open vSwitch 2.11 on FreeBSD 12.0. It is caused by function uuid_to_string. There are two functions with the same name, but different parameters. One is implemented in OVS, another in libc. When reading the database file, OVS tries to call the function from its own library, but the libc version is called. As is gets unexpected arguments, it returns an invalid UUID value.


----------



## ianc1215 (Jun 4, 2019)

beran said:


> I have the same problem with Open vSwitch 2.11 on FreeBSD 12.0. It is caused by function uuid_to_string. There are two functions with the same name, but different parameters. One is implemented in OVS, another in libc. When reading the database file, OVS tries to call the function from its own library, but the libc version is called. As is gets unexpected arguments, it returns an invalid UUID value.



Is the bug an Open vSwitch issue? From what I can tell the issue still exists in the ports tree version 2.11.1.

*UPDATE*

I think I might have a solution to the issue please take a look at my post here.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/a-possible-solution-to-fix-open-vswitch.71016/

It requires a little manual intervention but it appears to work in a test vm I have.


----------

